# JUST ADDED THIS 16oz LAWRENCE KANSAS BOTTLE



## flint_illustrator (Jan 29, 2018)

I am ALWAYS looking for Lawrence Kansas drug store bottles and had some good trading material for this big 16oz drug store from Lawrence!! Just got this one this weekend. 

Anyone have any Lawrence bottles please let me know!!


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 30, 2018)

That's a beauty!


----------



## botlguy (Jan 30, 2018)

Congratulations. I know how tough those bigger pharmacies are, I only have one 16 oz. from my home town.
Jim S


----------



## flint_illustrator (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mikeodigs (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice, I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## flint_illustrator (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks!!!! I really appreciate it! Bottle shows as well! Please and thank you!


----------

